# When to start my garden?



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

I decided to try my luck at gardening this year. I have all my seeds started indoors in trays and was wondering when I should plant them outdoors. I am new to gardening so I don't have any previous knowledge as to when to plant outdoors. Can anyone help me out here? I live in Bay City. I will be planting: Watermelon, cantaloupe, green peppers, carrots, sugar snap peas, green beans, strawberries, corn, spearmint, and rhubarb. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Mint is a very invasive species, I suggest plant that in a container (pot) an not in your garden area.
I like to wait until Memorial Day to put stuff in the ground, usually the dirt is warm enough plants start growing quickly. But I've already rototilled once this year and will do it again every couple weeks to clean out last years weed seeds that wait to germinate.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Wait until after the last frost. End of May. They would grow right now but Michigan always throws one last punch in may it seems like. Last year it got a bunch of the apple trees. Farmers seem to hold off on planting until may. Mid May at the earliest.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

For carrots and peas u have listed can prob handle a light frost, as for the rest don't go to early , until the soil hits seventy degrees they will just sit idle. I usually plant root veggies in begin of may, and some stuff like brussell sprouts in end of april but my corn and tomatoes and peppers and watermelons I want good warm soil. They grow better in garage in planters,in garden about mid may to june. Too early and they just sit idle and a hard rain can kick there tails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Plant pea,carrot,bean and corn seed directly into the garden.Peas should be planted as soon as possible.Carrots can be planted as soon as your soil drys a little.I plant a few radishes with my carrots to mark the rows,radishes sprout faster.Corn and beans can be planted mid May watch the framers working they fields.
Melons and peppers last of may/first of June you need warm soil.
On nice warm days 55 degrees plus take plants outside and protect from direct sun and wind. This hardens the plants and keeps them from growing tall,stringy and soft. Bring inside when Temp drops below 50.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

If you have a fence in a sunny location plant some Blue Lake (stringless) pole beans.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

my peas have been in for a month now. (about 1" high)
same with onions ---3-4" high
radishes in for 2 week ---3/8 tall
carrots can be put in anytime now too.

beans,corn & other seeds i plant on mother's day weekend.

may plants (tomatoes, peppers,melons ect), i plant 2 weeks later on mem. day weekend


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

A property I mantain (older couple) began growing Spearmint about forty years ago, for drying and making tea, which they still do to this day. But, what was to be a small plot next to the house,( and not mantained )has spread to most of the entire backyard!!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

When the ground is 50 degrees?


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Checked soil temp yesterday 57 degrees. Iam still going to give it aleast acouple weeks.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

2Lungs said:


> Checked soil temp yesterday 57 degrees. Iam still going to give it aleast acouple weeks.



Check it when you get up in the morning... You want the coldest of the day... Most of Southern Michigan is just at or above the 50 F mark for coldest ground temp of the day. 

I generally put frost sensitive plants in the ground 3rd week of May +/- depends on the weather trend... Who knows this year... Last year I had sweet corn planted already... This year I am still searching for another 10 - 12 degrees of soil temperature before that occurs...


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I wasnt sure about the 50 degree rule. Be glad you're not here we will have a couple inches of snow again on the ground tomorrow morning. We had a foot the past week. :yikes:


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Rootsy said:


> Check it when you get up in the morning... You want the coldest of the day... Most of Southern Michigan is just at or above the 50 F mark for coldest ground temp of the day.
> 
> I generally put frost sensitive plants in the ground 3rd week of May +/- depends on the weather trend... Who knows this year... Last year I had sweet corn planted already... This year I am still searching for another 10 - 12 degrees of soil temperature before that occurs...


 Re-checked temp this morn 50 F. Thanks for the tip! I normally don't plant until after or around mid May (depending on weather)


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Michigan soil temperature & weather stations website...

http://www.agweather.geo.msu.edu/mawn/


----------

